# cheap postpartum underwear-where to get?



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

You know, white cotton ( or whatever colour) that are cheap enough to be thrown away after use and cut big enough to take huge night pads but not those extra big underpants for the elderly that would also cover all of my flobby postpartum belly in the heat...?!

Looked at Kohls to no avail...

Where did you get yours?


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

not sure where you are, but i just found some disposable ones at Ingles (grocery store) maybe check a medical supply store?

good luck!!
s


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smlwieber*
not sure where you are, but i just found some disposable ones at Ingles (grocery store) maybe check a medical supply store?

good luck!!
s

will search....didn't know they sold disposable underwear


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

I still have the box I bought..didnt use them like I thought I would. too bad you dont live close to me!!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Do a search for those mesh panties they give out in the hospital (they're disposable, but not made of paper). They are oh so stylish (NOT), but they ARE very comfortable!!!! I only needed big huge pads for about the first day or two. I think I wore regular overnight pads the 3rd day (with the mesh panties still), then I switched to regular undies and regular pads. I was actually surprised at how little bleeding occurs after the first few days. I mean, you bleed for weeks, but it's more like regular AF bleeding, at least for me it was.

The hospital panties came in a package of ice pack pads, and those were really nice too - felt really good. Very bulky, but felt good. Again though, they were only needed for a couple days really. Maybe you might want the ice pads longer if you have a big tear (I had a first degree tear that got stitches).


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

How cheap? Wallmart, Goodwill, Sears, Target, eBay, your old ones that are on their way out...


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

After I had DS, I just used some black granny panty style underware. I think it might have been Hanes from Target?

I recommend black over white if you are going to buy new ones. They worked out well and were still wearable and didn't show any staining afterward.

I'll probably buy some more this time around (not sure what happened to the ones from last time







). They were very comfy and accomodated overnight type pads. I think I sized up one size from my pre pregnancy size.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregongirlie*
How cheap? Wallmart, Goodwill, Sears, Target, eBay, your old ones that are on their way out...

There's nothing its way out...unfortunately!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilcrunchie*
After I had DS, I just used some black granny panty style underware. I think it might have been Hanes from Target?

I recommend black over white if you are going to buy new ones. They worked out well and were still wearable and didn't show any staining afterward.

I'll probably buy some more this time around (not sure what happened to the ones from last time







). They were very comfy and accomodated overnight type pads. I think I sized up one size from my pre pregnancy size.

hanes sounds good....and yes, black does make more sense









Which style did you get?

http://tinyurl.com/j4yvm


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

inhishands.com sells mesh panties...


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I save up my oldest, grossest period underwear and use it postpartum. I just throw them out during the first few days after the day of use since they are garbage by that point anyways. After the PP bleeding has stopped completely I treat myself to new underwear since I know I'll be period free for a while.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Target this week has either hanes or fruit of the loom on sale for $5.69 for 6-8 pairs! I bought a package of new ones before birth and since they were nice and snug I never had a leak! I now have a bunch of new cotton period undies (and you can never have too many of those!)


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton*
Target this week has either hanes or fruit of the loom on sale for $5.69 for 6-8 pairs! I bought a package of new ones before birth and since they were nice and snug I never had a leak! I now have a bunch of new cotton period undies (and you can never have too many of those!)

Got them!









I got the bikini cut, but they look big. The normal high cut seemed like they'd squish my bellly...not something I'll like postpartum. 6 $ for 7 panties!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

If they look a little big wash them in hot water and then dry them all the way on hot in the dryer - I liked to have them nice and snug for post partum and never had a single mess with my hanes her way! They held my pad in place so that I never had to worry!


----------

